# Schaltschrankservicesteckdose



## MSommer (16 August 2011)

Hallo miteinander,
Ich habe folgende Frage:

Muss ich bei einer Rittal-Schaltschrankbeleuchtung mit integrierter Servicesteckdose einen FI vorschalten.  Der Schaltschrank ist kein Maschinenschaltschrank, sondern ist im Technikbereich Heizung aufgestellt. 

Ich bitte um "Aufklärung"

Gruß Michael


----------



## Tigerente1974 (16 August 2011)

Mit etwas Eigeninitiative und der Suchfunktion im Forum gibt es schon Einiges an "Aufklärung"


----------



## thomass5 (16 August 2011)

MSommer schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> Ich habe folgende Frage:
> 
> Muss ich bei einer Rittal-Schaltschrankbeleuchtung mit integrierter Servicesteckdose einen FI vorschalten.  Der Schaltschrank ist kein Maschinenschaltschrank, sondern ist im Technikbereich Heizung aufgestellt.
> ...



Im schlimmsten Fall geht ein Schlosser / GWS hin und steckt sein Werkzeug/... da an. Also RCD rein und gut ist.

Thomas


----------



## Hermann (16 August 2011)

Oder sowas:

Link


----------



## det (16 August 2011)

Hallo Michael,

wenn die UVT zur Heizung schon nen FI hat, dann nicht. 
ABER der muss dann 30mA haben. Ansonsten einen im Schrank einbauen und gut is.


Grüße Detlef


----------



## MSB (16 August 2011)

Wenn mans jetzt mal ganz streng nach Norm sieht, dann kann man in dem Fall auf den FI wohl verzichten.
Die Frage ist nun also: sollte man es wegen weniger als 25€ tun?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSommer (17 August 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Mit etwas Eigeninitiative und der Suchfunktion im Forum gibt es schon Einiges an "Aufklärung"


 :TOOL:

Danke für diese Hilfe. Aber so schlau war ich auch schon. Aber mit den von mir verwendeten Suchbegriffen habe ich nichts verwertbares gefunden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 August 2011)

MSommer schrieb:


> :TOOL:
> 
> Danke für diese Hilfe. Aber so schlau war ich auch schon. Aber mit den von mir verwendeten Suchbegriffen habe ich nichts verwertbares gefunden.
> 
> Gruß Michael



Mit dem Suchbegriff "Servicesteckdose" war der 4. thread dieser hier:

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=28833&highlight=servicesteckdose

Da wurde zu dem Thema eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Sorry, wenn Du Dich auf den Schlips getreten fühlst. Hatte vielleicht auch nen schlechten Tag...
Aber das Forum hier ist voll von Fragestellern mit <10 Einträgen die nach Dingen fragen, die schon beantwortet wurden.

*Und mir geht diese Mentalität alles auf dem Präsentierteller serviert bekommen zu wollen halt auf den Sack.*

Aber natürlich ist so ein Forum zum Fragen stellen da, deshalb: locker bleiben :TOOL:


----------



## Tommi (17 August 2011)

Hallo,

hier ein Auszug aus der VDE 0100-410.

Die Begriffe müssen im Rahmen der Risikobeurteilung interpretiert werden.
Man beachte das "und"

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Air-Wastl (18 August 2011)

Hi Tommi,

es darf aber keine Person an den Schaltschrank
der nicht elektrisch unterwiesen ist oder?

Darum auch das Schloss auf der Tür. Das nicht jeder 
dadrin rum fummelt. Also ist auch die Steckdose "nicht"
von einem Laien zu erreichen.

Und ist nicht die
0113 die Vorrschrift nach der sich alles für Schaltschränke
und Maschninen dreht?

Trotz alledem machen wir bei unseren Steckdosen einen FI vor.
z.B. die Steckdosen für Router und Modems etc.


MFG


----------



## Tommi (18 August 2011)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Und ist nicht die
> 0113 die Vorrschrift nach der sich alles für Schaltschränke
> und Maschninen dreht?


 
Hallo,

das stimmt!

Die VDE 0113-1 (EN 60204-1) verweist aber mehrfach auf die
VDE 0100-410. Die beiden Normen ergänzen sich also.

Ich interpretiere das so:

Früher setzte man in Ausnahmefällen einen FI bei Steckdosen ein.

Heute setzt man in Ausnahmefällen keinen FI bei Steckdosen ein. 

Die VDE 0100-410 empfiehlt auch sinngemäß, Geräte welche hochverfügbar sein müssen, fest anzuschliessen.

Separater Stromkreis sowieso!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MSommer (22 August 2011)

Hallo miteinander,
Danke für Eure Informationen bzw. Meinungen zu meiner Frage.

Ergebnis: Ich werde ab sofort grundsätzlich FI-Schutzeinrichtungen einplanen. Man weiß ja nie, wer in Schaltschränken"Steckdosenstrom klaut" bzw. ob die angeschlossenen Geräte immer 100%ig betriebssicher sind.

Gruß Michael


----------

